# Nα προσέχεις



## 0721504

Is it common as goodbye like “Take care” in English?


----------



## Tr05

Sure!


----------



## Αγγελος

No, definitely not. At least in my Greek, *Nα προσέχεις* only means "Be careful!" A mother will say it to her son going out, but then, she does mean it. I wouldn't say it to a friend leaving my house, unless I actually thought there was a danger of his stumbling in the dark, getting run over in heavy traffic etc.


----------



## Perseas

I agree with Άγγελος.
I have the impression however, that some TV or radio presenters use it like "take care" in the end of their program. An anglicism?


----------



## διαφορετικός

"Take care" can mean the same as "be careful". In German, some people use it as a goodbye greeting ("pass auf dich auf" = "be careful about yourself" / "take care"). Maybe most of them are mothers speaking to their children, but I think it is also said in other contexts. It is said even if there is no specific danger.

I found the German phrase translated to Greek here: https://de.pons.com/übersetzung?q=προσέχεις&l=deel&in=&lf=el
This means: "take care" = "pass auf dich auf" = "να προσέχεις τον εαυτό σου", according to the PONS dictionaries (English -> German, German -> Greek).
But it does not mean that the phrase is common in Greek.


----------



## Perseas

διαφορετικός said:


> In German, some people use it as a goodbye greeting ("pass auf dich auf" = "be careful about yourself" / "take care").


 I think that in case of danger you can simply say "Pass auf!".



διαφορετικός said:


> But it does not mean that the phrase is common in Greek.


As a greeting, it is not so common.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Perseas said:


> I think that in case of danger you can simply say "Pass auf!".


Yes, you can, and this is not used as a greeting.


----------



## larshgf

0721504 said:


> Is it common as goodbye like “Take care” in English?


When saying goodbye to somebody you most often use something like "να είσαι καλά", "στο καλό", "καλό ταξίδι" or "καλό δρόμο".
Off course this is not a warning, but on the other hand you wish somebody good luck.


----------

